# Help Needed



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

student of 2nd year here... im really worried that ive got almost zero concepts over the topic "sympathetic and parasympathetic along with the relation to enteric nervous system" and now that we are studying GIT and neuroanatomy things are getting alot more worse... help regarding notes or mneumonics would really help, even guidance about best books might do the job... thnx
P.S also looking for a study partner on whatsapp and stuff!!


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Bilal Faiz said:


> student of 2nd year here... im really worried that ive got almost zero concepts over the topic "sympathetic and parasympathetic along with the relation to enteric nervous system" and now that we are studying GIT and neuroanatomy things are getting alot more worse... help regarding notes or mneumonics would really help, even guidance about best books might do the job... thnx
> P.S also looking for a study partner on whatsapp and stuff!!


You should make the table in which you can draw three columns with specific headings.This would help you alot in learning the "Nervous system and Human Brain . As far ,your studypartner ,The best study partners are your NOTES,You are preparing for your board exams so in my opinion Group study doesn't help ! 
You should make your own notes with contents,headings and tables, and read them thoroughly. I can give you a sample that how should you learn and clear your concepts  


SYPMPATHETIC NERVOUS SYSTEMPARASYMPATHETIC NERVOUS SYSTEMFunction : Prepares body for stressful or energetic activitiy "fight or flight ." Dominates during times of " rest or rumination" directs 
maintenance activities.Part of Brain 
involved: Amygdale (cluster of neurons) part of ForebrainCerebrum also a a part of forebrain.

 
In the sameway, you can make table for Human Brain ! write their parts ,subparts and then functions.This would help you in good learning.Preparing your own notes byhand is very beneficial and I also suggest to consult KIPS notes as well .


----------



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

Mahe12 said:


> You should make the table in which you can draw three columns with specific headings.This would help you alot in learning the "Nervous system and Human Brain . As far ,your studypartner ,The best study partners are your NOTES,You are preparing for your board exams so in my opinion Group study doesn't help !
> You should make your own notes with contents,headings and tables, and read them thoroughly. I can give you a sample that how should you learn and clear your concepts
> 
> 
> ...


maam im a student of 2nd yr mbbs not fsc so i dont really think most of your advice would be relevant enough... anyways thnx


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

study guyton thoroughly and those firdaus notes might also help for last revision


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Bilal Faiz said:


> maam im a student of 2nd yr mbbs not fsc so i dont really think most of your advice would be relevant enough... anyways thnx


 Oh sorry sir ! I haven't read your text carefully . Second year MBBS syallbus is very much as compared to First year . So,anatomy ko sath sath lay kar chalna har substage ko achi tarha pass karna bcz stages ka syllabus bhoat ziyada ho jata ha mostly use BD n KLM which r best for head n neck n abdomin pelvis .
Also read brain from BD along with neurosnell .Moreover, take proper help from your seniors in your college.
Thanks !


----------

